# I am so sorry



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I keep reading how dreadful the weather is over there, I truly wish it were possible to send you a few degrees of our heat, 33° here yesterday at 5pm. I kept The curtains shut to keep the heat out, Motley and I didn't go outside the door much until it was dark and at 1.30 am it was still 21°c out there, warm enough for daytime.

The grass is burning up through lack of rain. Today 6° cooler it says with light rain, bet it doesn't fall on our garden, not that light rain would do any good, dry before it hits the spot in the heat.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

yeah its crap here but its not been too bad last few days but hardly tropical. Have you sorted that paddling pool yet?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> yeah its crap here but its not been too bad last few days but hardly tropical. Have you sorted that paddling pool yet?


Shelties don't like going in water and I don't do anything without him :grin2:

We have had rain, 10 spots per square mtr. I would guess.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been very reasonable here in La Manche for weeks. Only the odd day of showers and longest day on Friday looks like been a very comfortable 18c and sun.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Been very reasonable here in La Manche for weeks. Only the odd day of showers and longest day on Friday looks like been a very comfortable 18c and sun.
> 
> Ray.


18° Raymond, that's a bit low, I´d have to have my vest on for that.
Our thermometer says it´s 26.3° here at this very moment sun is out, I am in.:laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Although we have had some rain, here in East Anglia, it has been very much needed. Everywhere is so green and lovely it really lifts the spirits every day when we go out walking Georgia. Temperatures forecast to rise next week.

Jan, would Motley stand, or lie, on a wet towel? We used to use them, when I worked in kennels, to keep cats cool as they will not paddle either. Sometimes we draped them over the top of the kennel.
We have a small river just a short walk, down the bridle path, from us where Georgia can enjoy a cooling dip. Of course, if we were really, really indulgent pet parents we would allow her to swim in our pond but, as it is knee deep in mud, that is not going to happen!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He doesn't seem to feel the heat Pat, never looks stressed or puffed, we don't play with him to his discussed, but he tries to insist looking at us with those lovely blue eyes. We tell him, "we know what is best for you."


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Needless to say it's been scorchio here in Murcia for some time so dog walks in early morning but there are two streams on our inland walk so dogs jump in to cool down.....eaven the whippet! The rest of the day its shutters and curtains drawn with fans a go, forecast is 40C plus next week so aircon will be used then. Odd thing is though Nancy our Spanish dog seems to feel the heat more than Pearl our whippet who still lies out in the sun......typical whippet I supose.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Typical Whippet


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just returned from 14 days in France...10 days rain, 2 days 30 degrees....the other two were going and coming so didn't matter!:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Just returned from 14 days in France...10 days rain, 2 days 30 degrees....the other two were going and coming so didn't matter!:frown2:


You should have come to me Ted :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Normandy has been pretty dry for weeks now. Just the odd shower. But I feel we are going to get some tonight.

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Latest from Meteo France...

_The heat increases gradually in the following days to reach 35 ° C to 40 ° C in most regions. At night, temperatures will remain high often exceeding 20 ° C. This heat wave should last all week._


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We had a 3.4 magnitude earthquake here last night so there is a price to pay for constant blue skies.:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

greygit said:


> We had a 3.4 magnitude earthquake here last night so there is a price to pay for constant blue skies.:surprise:


I did not know blue skies caused earthquakes.:wink2:

We live and learn.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, California, Rome and Japan always sunny and get more than their fair share of quakes. 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I did not know blue skies caused earthquakes.:wink2:
> 
> We live and learn.


 My bill for education will be in the post.
:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I did not know blue skies caused earthquakes.:wink2:
> 
> We live and learn.


As my signature says we learn something every day.:grin2:
I learn several a few things every day at the moment.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

greygit said:


> My bill for education will be in the post.
> :wink2:


My bill for ****-taking will probably cross in the post.>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> My bill for ****-taking will probably cross in the post.>


These Canadians don't allow anyone to p i s s.

What happens in the office? Do they **** in their pants?

[So far the asterisks have not appeared on that word - maybe the moderator was busy taking a ****]

[They have appeared now so he must be back fron taking a p i s s, or maybe he was urinating - maybe they have not got round to that word yet]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it's done with an ! upside down i p!ss 😃


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems there are red weather warnings for most of Europe this week....thank goodness it may just miss the UK!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately we are having high temperatures at a time when I really don't want them, it´s making my life difficult.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Unfortunately we are having high temperatures at a time when I really don't want them, it´s making my life difficult.


 We are up to 31C now but it was forecast 30C.

Thankfully there is a bit of a breeze.

I was dripping working inside the MH, with windws open, just on fiddly jobs, but finished for the day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

31.6° at the moment 33° forecast.

28° in the house, still too hot.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> 31.6° at the moment 33° forecast.
> 
> 28° in the house, still too hot.


32C now outside, but we are inside house with aircon on set at 25C


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

28C here so not too bad ,aircon and fans not needed yet.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wet, Sh1tty and miserable here. Had to have the heater on in the car just now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just staggered round 8.5km. walk in 22c and humid. Had enough at 5km.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just caught something on the radio about France expecting temperatures in the mid forties!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where we would have been, but had the sense to come home, where it is 1 degree hotterale: according to wetter.com


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

14.06 that's 2.06 pm in old money---- 36°c it is still going up.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> phew!


37°c


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Here halfway between Beccles and Bungay on the Norfolk/Suffolk border I went out this morning wearing a long sleeved shirt, a knitted gilet, a lightly padded jacket, jeans, socks and trainers. Bring on the global warming NOW!


----------

